# Anyone seen this VW R32 Video 170 MPH



## stylinexpat (May 23, 2004)

About the same as to what mine topped out at. I was alone so I couln't record mine..

http://rdefined.com/stew/top_speed_r32.wmv


----------



## cwsqbm (Aug 4, 2004)

stylinexpat said:


> About the same as to what mine topped out at. I was alone so I couln't record mine..
> 
> http://rdefined.com/stew/top_speed_r32.wmv


Stock or modded? I'd have a very hard time believe a stock R32 would go that fast.


----------



## stylinexpat (May 23, 2004)

ECU Tuning, Miltek Full Exhaust with Racing Cats, Air-Intake, Light-Flywheel, Quaife LSD, PSS9 Suspension, Eibach Bars in front and rear.. Amazing, hard to believe but like the spedometer showed it does do it. Slow at the end from 140-170 but it does get there slowly. Will run with an M3 if not a bit ahead till 130 then the M3 will pull on it in the end by a little but not much. The M3 has an inline and the inlines pull hard on the BMW'S in the end while the VR'S and V engines have good start and good mid but lag on the end and high RPM'S. Will Match the M3's top end but gets there a bit slower.


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

stylinexpat said:


> ECU Tuning, Miltek Full Exhaust with Racing Cats, Air-Intake, Light-Flywheel, Quaife LSD, PSS9 Suspension, Eibach Bars in front and rear.. Amazing, hard to believe but like the spedometer showed it does do it. Slow at the end from 140-170 but it does get there slowly. Will run with an M3 if not a bit ahead till 130 then the M3 will pull on it in the end by a little but not much. The M3 has an inline and the inlines pull hard on the BMW'S in the end while the VR'S and V engines have good start and good mid but lag on the end and high RPM'S. Will Match the M3's top end but gets there a bit slower.


 1) delimited M3s top out in the 180s.
2) I'll bet aero murders the R32.


----------



## mtbscott (Jul 16, 2003)

Interestingly, European Car magazine recently took two modified R32's, including one with a supercharger, to the track along with a stocker. The performance gains were so miniscule the writers were scratching their heads. I've driven a R32, very cool car, but way slower than an E46 M3.


----------



## SpeedFreak! (May 1, 2005)

Cool video... IT TOOK FOREEEVER to get there... though...  nothing like my many runs to 185 in an '03 M5! :thumbup: That's a never ending rush! Very cool. :thumbup:


----------



## bmw330pp (Jan 12, 2005)

It's crazy to think that an R32 is only 30 MPH away from 200 MPH. :yikes:


----------



## stylinexpat (May 23, 2004)

My Supercharged 330 gets to 170 quite fast. One day I will try and post the run. Need to find the time and space to do it though..


----------



## bmw330pp (Jan 12, 2005)

stylinexpat said:


> My Supercharged 330 gets to 170 quite fast. One day I will try and post the run. Need to find the time and space to do it though..


What kind of SC did you put on it? :dunno:


----------



## stylinexpat (May 23, 2004)

ASA from Rennsport


----------



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

stylinexpat said:


> My Supercharged 330 gets to 170 quite fast. One day I will try and post the run. Need to find the time and space to do it though..


Don't take out any innocent bystanders in the process. :tsk:


----------



## Stew (Jul 27, 2005)

damn this link has been getting around!

edited


----------



## Thertorch (Mar 10, 2004)

Pfft. Get back to me when you run some real times. 

http://www.lundcadillac.com/accessories3.cfm


----------



## Stew (Jul 27, 2005)

haha 217 aint bad at all, but his budget is a little deeper than mine, and salt flats are cheating :bigpimp:


----------



## hts (Dec 19, 2001)

I'll bet all of Jimmy's vehicles can top 200.


----------



## andy_thomas (Oct 7, 2002)

Nick325xiT 5spd said:


> 1) delimited M3s top out in the 180s.
> 2) I'll bet aero murders the R32.


Hmm. A derestricted CSL barely gets to 175, as tested by a number of European magazines, and I doubt its aerodynamic drag is significantly higher than a regular M3's.

Besides, it's completely moot. What it says on the speedo and what speed the car is going are two quite different things.


----------

